# Kalita Wave bleached versus unbleached filters



## monkeyboyo (Jul 6, 2012)

hey

Do you notice any discernible difference between bleached (white) and unbleached (brown) filters?.

Quite a difference in price

Thanks very much !


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Only use them in the Behmor but have found the non bleached to give a slightly sweet taste to the brew even when pre rinsed compared to the pre rinsed bleached (185's just in case)

Best advice: try them and see if you can notice a difference, if you can't then saving a few pennies to spend on beans can't be a bad thing









John


----------



## monkeyboyo (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply John.

Much appreciated


----------

